# Help Selecting Plants & couple other questions.



## Grits (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, I am starting a new 10 gallon aquarium for plants and maybe a few shrimp and snails. I would like some opinions on what to plant.

It's a 10 gallon tank with an aqua clear 30. The light is from 1 - 18 inch 15 watt T-8 and 2 - 13 watt Compact fluorescent spirals. So around 4 WPG, but not really I guess, huh? I will run DIY CO2 if I need to. And I haven't decided yet whether to use flourish or dry ferts. The substrate is pool filter sand (because I just love the look of it). I have some flourite that I want to put out in front of a piece of driftwood to try a carpet of some sort in the very front. And can use it in other spots for plants that might need it.

Now, I know would love to have some blynxa japonica (spelling?) Do you think I could grow that with this set-up? Also, I really like the green cabomba (carolinia?) And what ground cover could I get by with here?

I'll leave the rest to other recommendations.

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

That's good lighting for a 10g. I think you could definitely grow Blyxa. It would thrive with co2, so I'm glad you have considered it. Cabomba would grow nicely as well. As for the carpet, try Glosso. Its a pretty fast grower, but isn't quite as needy as other ground covers. It looks nice as well. 

I would stick with smaller leaved plants in a 10g. It makes it look bigger. Ludwigia arcuata or brevipes, Rotala rotundifolia, and Limnophila repens 'mini' are good small leaved plants that would bring some color to the tank.


----------

